# Nail polish racks vs DIY nail storage



## natasha09 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi all,

            Looking for storage ideas but which ones work for u ..lets talk!


----------



## BeautyHeartUs1 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi I have a really cute way, at least I think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use an old wine rack it has three different compartments!! I painted it off-white so that it looks a little more vintage and stuff!!! I donâ€™t have a picture (my room is being re-done and itâ€™s stacked away) But I have a video on my YouTube channel were you can see it pretty well!! Hope you and others might try it. Xoxo Robin


----------



## spilledpolish (Aug 15, 2013)

*For a recent show, my sister made these huge shelves to display our nail polish!*





*But at home, I use spice racks!*


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 15, 2013)

Here's a picture of my DIY nail polish rack. I made it for under $5.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 15, 2013)

Here's a non-rack storage option I'm currently using - I subscribe to a monthly snack box called Goodies and they always send the items in a cardboard box that has super-cute printing on the inside.  So I flip the box inside-out, with the print showing on the outside.  For the first time last month, they sent a smaller box with a cardboard divider on the inside, and something clicked - I thought "Aha! Nail Polish Storage!"  Keep in mind, I have a VERY small collection right now, so this is not an option if you have more than 30ish bottles!  I'm actually hoping for another box this size for Aug, because then I'm going to split my collection into Spring/Summer and Fall/Winter colors!  Here's info and pics from my original post on the Goodies thread:

*I just repurposed the box to hold my nail polish! I'm new to DIY so it's not the cutest, but I like it, and the divider keeps my tools and polish remover separate from the polish! Here's some pics:*Outside of the box:

Close up of where I covered the "box info" section with scrapbook paper and a label:

Inside:


----------



## natasha09 (Aug 16, 2013)

Very nice and cute ideas ,thanks everyone  ,will keep u guys posted when i decide which rack to select!


----------

